# Can I visit the official BSD labs at Berkeley University?



## inferno986return (Feb 17, 2013)

I am interested in visiting the BSD labs at Berkeley University in California. Is this part of the campus tour, an alternate tour or simply not possible?

Inferno986return


----------



## trh411 (Feb 17, 2013)

See Berkeley Lab Tour Request Form


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 18, 2013)

Is there still such a thing as the "BSD labs" at Berkeley in 2013? I thought that was a thing of the '70s and '80s ...


----------



## inferno986return (Feb 18, 2013)

*Thank you!*



			
				trh411 said:
			
		

> See Berkeley Lab Tour Request Form



That was what I was looking for, thanks for the link! I hope I do get to visit it when I go to SF either this summer or later on in my life.


----------



## inferno986return (Feb 18, 2013)

*I would say yes!*



			
				Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Is there still such a thing as the "BSD labs" at Berkeley in 2013? I thought that was a thing of the '70s and '80s ...



FreeBSD is still maintained at Berkeley, although it would have been larger scale back at Bell Labs in the 1980's.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 18, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Is there still such a thing as the "BSD labs" at Berkeley in 2013? I thought that was a thing of the '70s and '80s ...



There's a train that takes visitors through the displays.  Animatronic mannequins of bearded, ponytailed nerds robotically re-enact computer innovations of the last three decades.  Some wear lab coats, but most wear tie-dye tee-shirts.  Hollow PDP-11 computers, the LEDs real but the innards replaced with 8-bit microcontrollers, simulate the light patterns shown during heavy compilation.  A replica RP04 hard drive the size of a washing machine rocks back and forth, showing what it was like to have bad sectors and instant retries on a hard disk with serious mass, 14-inch platters, and a real voice coil head actuator.

At the end, there's a log flume.  Pictures are taken of the visitors during the descent, and are available on ridiculously overpriced tee-shirts.  Clip-on ponytails are also available.


----------



## zspider (Feb 18, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> There's a train that takes visitors through the displays.  Animatronic mannequins of bearded, ponytailed nerds robotically re-enact computer innovations of the last three decades.  Some wear lab coats, but most wear tie-dye tee-shirts.  Hollow PDP-11 computers, the LEDs real but the innards replaced with 8-bit microcontrollers, simulate the light patterns shown during heavy compilation.  A replica RP04 hard drive the size of a washing machine rocks back and forth, showing what it was like to have bad sectors and instant retries on a hard disk with serious mass, 14-inch platters, and a real voice coil head actuator.
> 
> At the end, there's a log flume.  Pictures are taken of the visitors during the descent, and are available on ridiculously overpriced tee-shirts.  Clip-on ponytails are also available.



I knew it was just like the time masheen!:e


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 18, 2013)

We should so organise a FreeBSD Forums day trip on the tour!


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 19, 2013)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> We should so organise a FreeBSD Forums day trip on the tour!



*+1* vote for your proposal :beergrin


----------



## ChalkBored (Feb 19, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> There's a train that takes visitors through the displays.  Animatronic mannequins of bearded, ponytailed nerds robotically re-enact computer innovations of the last three decades.  Some wear lab coats, but most wear tie-dye tee-shirts.  Hollow PDP-11 computers, the LEDs real but the innards replaced with 8-bit microcontrollers, simulate the light patterns shown during heavy compilation.  A replica RP04 hard drive the size of a washing machine rocks back and forth, showing what it was like to have bad sectors and instant retries on a hard disk with serious mass, 14-inch platters, and a real voice coil head actuator.
> 
> At the end, there's a log flume.  Pictures are taken of the visitors during the descent, and are available on ridiculously overpriced tee-shirts.  Clip-on ponytails are also available.



You forgot the song playing in the background:

It's a world of networks: tcp/ip
It's a world of sockets, for some IPC
Though CPU time is shared -
The user's not aware.
Plus it's open source.

        CHORUS:
It's open source, after all.
It's open source, after all.
It's open source, after all.
Suck it, USL


Made it's way to Apple, made it's way to Sun
Get it and compile, for everyone.
Find a bug, make a patch
Send it back, just like that.
'Cuz it's open source.

CHORUS


----------

